# Anyone eating extra healthily...



## haygrae (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello!

I have been quite guilty of a few glasses of wine here and there and haven't been the healthiest, now it's been 18 months TTC and after 1 m/c in July I am determined to eat extra healthily. I've been using the My Fitness Pal app, does anyone else use it as you can link up your diary? It would be great to get some extra motivation.

On a separate note does anyone take additional Vitamin D on top of their multivitamin?  I have been taking Pregnacare as I bought sh*t loads when I found out I was pregnant so I carried on taking it (it says you can use for TTC too)

Thanks x


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hiya !! 
im on a bit of a health kick atm too, iv decided after ttc for so long with no success more of an effort is needed. sadly im a smoker ( i know bad girl!!) as is my dp so were making a real effort to kick them .... cut it down to only 10 each per day! very happy so far and keeping us motivated. im also trying to excercise more, starting a legs bums and tums class on thursday and iv just bought a treadmill for the house, getting it delivered on wednesday. 
eating wise im just trying to get my 5 a day. i have a glass of orange juice (fresh) with every meal plus i try and have at least 2 different veg with dinner. im a big fan of stuffed peppers. and recently found myself enjoying, chicken peppers, onions and sweetcorn with some rice, very filling and keeps to the healthy idea. ( can be a little bland so i add 2 chicken stock cubes to water and mix that up with the rice, then drizzle a little over the top of the chick for extra flavour)
me and dp are currently taking pregnacare his and her for conception in the hope that the added vitamins might give us a better chance. 
keeping our fingers crossed as were just about out of ideas as to what else t do! 

i wouldnt worry to much about the odd glass of wine i have heard a small glass of wine ( red it think) at night can be good for you, especially for your blood, how much truth is in this i dont know, but i would say in moderation it wouldnt do any harm. i havent heard of the fitness pal app what is it?? i would definitely be willing to give it a try.
anything is worth a shot at this stage, although my dp an i have only recently started ttc i have tried for a baby in a previous relationship. (on and off now for about 8 years ( came of contraception) though 3 years actually making a real effort. )

sending some love, prayers and babydust you way xxx


----------



## haygrae (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello the_tempress89 thanks for your reply, I haven't been on foe a while, we went on holiday and let our hair down for a bit and put the baby making to one side.

I'm now trying to be super good and am off the bread, alcohol, caffeine, and yes getting the old 5 a day and eating lots of nuts (selenium!) and caffeine free green tea (good for mucus!)

I have just started reading the Fertility Diet it's got loads of good tips, I'll still have the odd biscuit or tipple I think but on the whole going to get healthy.  

I've switched to Pregnacare conception, EPO for the first 2 weeks, extra folic acid and selenium, I saw an amazing post by a lady who listed all of the supplements but it was sooooo long and looks expensive to buy the lot but we'll see.

Right back at you with the baby dust.  Good luck! Two more friends this month are now expecting, trying to be happy for them but can't help thinking they're overweight and drink loads and never even took a vitamin, doesn't seem fair


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hiya! glad to see you are still doing well, where did you and dh go on holiday? somewhere nice and sunny i hope!!!

sounds like you are doing really well with the healthy eating well done you!! 
i did think about giving up bread but sadly im on recovery for an eating disorder that there is too many things i just cant eat, so instead im trying the 50/50 bread, supposedly healthier than white bread, so has to be a plus! 

i know what you mean with the long lists of diff vitamins, which is exactly why i started on pregnacare conception, i found that it has alot of the vitamins i found on these lists and some i hadnt seen. although i was at my gp today who told me i was wasting my money on these vitamins as they dont make a difference, as long as i eat healthy and get my folic acid ( which i was happy to hear pregnacare conception has the full amount i need) though i was a bit angry that said i was wasting money as it doesnt feel like a waste to me, and folic acid isnt the only important one lol. 

caffeine i really struggle with as i love my tea - sweet milky tea, i had considered green tea but i have no idea what its like or if i can/cant add suger/milk lol 

so so sorry to hear about your two friends, its deffo not easy! especially when people can fall pg so easily without even trying, itt has made me wonder if the dr's are right about not thinking about it and it will happen, but then i think well iv only been actively trying properly for 2-3 years so they 4-5 years before that i wasnt thinking about it, and alas no baby. so it cant be true. i hope you can find the strength to get through this, and im hear if you need to vent  

love prayers and babydust xx


----------

